

10k square miles of rock floating in Pacific - nickler
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/10/world/asia/floating-pumice/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
nickler
I'm chartering a boat to plant the Nickler flag. Always wanted my own country.

------
SudarshanP
can this affect climate change?

~~~
dalke
No.

